# HD locals in central KY?



## dlobryan (Apr 5, 2011)

Just upgraded from 722k to Hopper. With the 722k I had the OTA unit and got my HD locals that way. I live outside of Lexington, KY but only 16 miles from 2 of the local TV stations yet with the Hopper all my locals are in SD. I've gone to a few websites to check availability of HD locals and I get the idea that I should be able to get HD locals here. I'm not 100%, but I think even my parents 2 miles from me have HD locals. (it's late or I'd call them to see). 

Does anyone know if I should be eligible for HD locals just 16 miles outside of Lexington? If so, would I need a some different equipment from what I have? If not, I'll just wait for the OTA module for the Hopper.

Thank you.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It all depends on what DMA your are in, whether you are 2 miles from here or there....you'll need to provide your zip code for someone to be able to help you for sure.


----------



## dlobryan (Apr 5, 2011)

My zip code is 40361


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You should have Lexington, KY locals. You should check your dish setup as it sounds like it could be WA (110, 119, 129) when you should have EA (61.5, 72, 77). Lexington's sd locals are on 110 with one on 119 while the HD ones are on 77. If you do not have EA, call Dish and have them change out your dish to get them. Of course, if you have a line of sight issue for EA, you may be out of luck.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Might also be worth noting that if you have been Dish customer for awhile you may have a grandfathered package that didnt contain locals and therefore got you a few dollar discount. When they came out to install the Hopper, they should have fixed it then, unless you managed a self install.


----------



## dlobryan (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think you guys hit the head on the nail. When I got hooked up with HD a few yrs ago, they didn't offer locals at all in my area. Then later the locals became HD and Dish started carrying them, but since I had my OTA I didn't have a newer dish installed. I made a point to tell the installer yesterday that my locals weren't HD and he said nothing about it. He didn't point out that the PTAT wouldn't work with my SD locals and I didn't know that until nothing recorded last night. 

I did an online chat with Dish and they said local HD wasn't available in my area but should be soon. I think I will call and see if I get a different answer.

**
The tech had given me his card, so I called him and he said he will come back out in a couple of days and put in a newer dish and see if that gets my HD locals.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you believe the DISH website, it says that Lexington doesn't have Fox in HD (although the EKB says it does) so PTAT may not be available. ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS should be in HD according to http://www.dish.com/entertainment/channels/local/.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It is my understanding that if a market does not have all of the Big Four in HD, PTAT will still record those that are there and in those markets without HD, the sd may be setup to work with PTAT.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

Give us a update on your status with this. Has the guy came back out and fixed your problem. Go into your signal meter screen and tell us which satellites your are hitting.


----------



## dlobryan (Apr 5, 2011)

Tech came out this morning and hooked up the new dish. I was on an old WA setup and now getting the EA on the 77 sat. Got all my locals in HD now including Fox and PBS. 

While waiting for the tech, I did another online help chat with Dish and they once again told me they don't offer HD locals in my area. I replied back yes you do, told them I'm in the Lexington KY DMA and gave my zip code. After about 5 mins they came back and said that they do offer HD locals in my area after all. I was relieved to finally get an official answer.


----------

